# Problems with libevent2



## justforbsd (Oct 5, 2017)

I have been running FreeBSD smoothly for few months. I had installed transmission client few days back but after that I have started facing some problems.

During the update process, firefox was also automatically updated, but after update when starting firefox it throws error "Input/Output error". So I tried to uninstall and reinstall firefox but now the package manager is showing "libevent2" error. I tried installing the "libevent2" package but again it throws error "No packages available to install matching 'devel/libevent2"

How do I fix this mess ?


```
root@bsdsrv:~ # pkg install firefox
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
pkg: mysql57-client has a missing dependency: libevent2
pkg: mysql57-server has a missing dependency: libevent2
The following 2 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

New packages to be INSTALLED:
    firefox: 56.0,1
    mesa-libs: 17.1.10

Number of packages to be installed: 2

The process will require 216 MiB more space.
44 MiB to be downloaded.

root@bsdsrv:~ # pkg install libevent2
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
pkg: No packages available to install matching 'libevent2' have been found in the repositories
root@bsdsrv:~ # pkg install devel/libevent2
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
pkg: No packages available to install matching 'devel/libevent2' have been found in the repositories

root@bsdsrv:~ # pkg install firefox
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
pkg: mysql57-client has a missing dependency: libevent2
pkg: mysql57-server has a missing dependency: libevent2
The following 2 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

New packages to be INSTALLED:
    firefox: 56.0,1
    mesa-libs: 17.1.10

Number of packages to be installed: 2

The process will require 216 MiB more space.
44 MiB to be downloaded.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y
[1/2] Fetching firefox-56.0,1.txz: 100%   44 MiB  60.3kB/s    12:51   
Checking integrity... done (5 conflicting)
  - mesa-libs-17.1.10 conflicts with libEGL-11.2.2 on /usr/local/include/EGL/egl.h
  - mesa-libs-17.1.10 conflicts with libGL-11.2.2 on /usr/local/include/GL/gl.h
  - mesa-libs-17.1.10 conflicts with libglesv2-11.2.2 on /usr/local/include/GLES2/gl2.h
  - mesa-libs-17.1.10 conflicts with gbm-11.2.2 on /usr/local/include/gbm.h
  - mesa-libs-17.1.10 conflicts with libglapi-11.2.2 on /usr/local/lib/libglapi.so
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Conflicts with the existing packages have been found.
One more solver iteration is needed to resolve them.
The following 22 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):
```


----------



## rigoletto@ (Oct 5, 2017)

Hi.

From /usr/ports/UPDATING:

```
20170220:
  AFFECTS: devel/libevent2
  AUTHOR: jbeich@FreeBSD.org

  libevent2 has been renamed back to libevent as the default version.
  If you manage out of tree ports make sure to run the following:

    # pkg set -n libevent2:libevent
    # pkg set -o devel/libevent2:devel/libevent
```

If that didn't work, try running `pkg upgrade -f` ot forceful reinstall all packages, it should re-align all the dependencies.


----------

